# Need prayers for Django



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

My poop puppy dog has been in the ER since Monday. He was vomiting all night Sunday-Monday morning took him to the vet, his blood pressure was high, sugar low and heart rate off. She needed to stabilize him before she even figured out what was wrong with him. He was at her clinic for 8 hours, got a call to come and pick him up, but then an hour before I arrived, I got another call that he had a seizure and he needed to be admitted into the ER. Thank goodness we have an amazing ER in the area. They admitted him, and their goal was to stabilize him, bring his blood sugar to a normal level, bring blood pressure down, etc. He was not responding as they had hoped so they needed to admit him to the Internal Medicine department. It's all at the same clinic, the ER team is there from 6pm-8am and the internal medicine team is there from 8 am-6pm. The vet wanted to run test, ultrasound, X-ray, more blood work.

One test came back no pancreatitis. Waiting on the other tests to come back. We were able to go see him yesterday twice, he looked pretty bad, didn't really respond to us, not very alert. The second visit he was a bit more aware, realized I was holding him. He wasn't eating but after a call to the ER late last night they said he ate a little bit.

Now waiting for the vet to call with the results of his blood work. They have a good team taking care of him but in all honesty, I just want to bring him home. I know I can't do that unless he is able to stabilize himself without all the IV's. Please say a little pray for him, he's always rallied but my gut tells me he may not have it in him this time. He just looked so beat up.:frown2:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

not knowing is very difficult . Hugs and prayers.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry! Poor you AND poor Django! Prayers and healing thoughts coming your way!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry that Django and you have to deal with another illness. Prayers for recovery and hugs for comfort.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry Django is not doing well. Sending healing thoughts he will recover soon. Hugs...


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Praying for Django and for you.  I can't believe how fast he got so sick!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sending prayers and hugs to Django and you. Get Well Soon sweet boy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, no! I hated seeing your title on this thread! Poor little guy--it has been several hours since you posted, I am thinking there must not be a change as yet.

I'm so sorry, my stomach just clenches for you!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Hugs and prayers. I'm so sorry Django is so sick.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

So, so sorry to hear this, my heart sunk when I saw your post. Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you both! Get well soon sweet Django 0


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Prayers for you and your baby nothing worse than them being sick! Please report back when you can!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Absolutely, will have you in my thoughts constantly. I hope Django rebounds very, very soon. Hugs.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Prayers from us to you and Django.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Oh no! Sending prayers and healing thoughts your way.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Prayers for Django and you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

My little Gladiator came home last night. He's weak, lost a pound, but his eyes are bright, he knows who I am, he's eating a little, drinking water and peeing. What more could I ask for! He was able to stabilize his glucose on his own so they were able to remove the IV and once he stabilized we was able to come home, all tests came back normal. Vet thinks it was a virus! Go figure. We might never know what caused this downward spiral but what I do know is that little Django never seems to amaze me. Thank you all for your prayers, I truly believed they helped my pup get through this. We have a slow road to recovery but this too shall pass and he will back to his old self once again.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Yay!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad little Django is on the road to healing!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad he is back home where he belongs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am SO happy for BOTH of you!!!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm late to this thread but am so happy to read that your little Django is home with you.


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

Good news! What a trooper you have!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Wonderful news! Hope he gets stronger every day!


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

I am just learning of Django's troubles but VERY glad he is doing better. I know it must be great to have him home.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh I'm so relieved! I just saw your post about Django being sick and was scrolling through all the other posts hoping to find an update. I'm so, so happy for you and Django!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I am so glad to read this!!


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

I am so happy for you both! I will keep praying for a speedy recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I felt so bad after reading about poor Django but I am so happy he is well!!!!!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Such good news, I hope he just keeps getting stronger and stronger.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So happy to hear Django is back home!!!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm so happy! Your story just broke my heart


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Another 'late to the news' reader, and read through the thread with mounting anxiety for you and Django - SO relieved to get to yesterday's post and to see that things look so much better. My thoughts are with you,

Lalla


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Get well soon Django!

Please keep us posted on how he's doing.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

So sorry to hear about your sweet boy. Praying for the little guy.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, he's doing better every hour however we now have an issue with a leaky butt. Yup, a leaky butt. Not sure if his little system was compromised, being in critical condition for 2 days could not have helped, but now we have a new problem. I put a call into the vet, waiting to hear from her. He's eating, sleeping, peeing, drinking water, bright eyes and aware. All is good and on the right path however not sure what's going on now on the back end. He hasn't had a BM since his bloody diarrhea on Monday, hadn't eaten in 3 days so the system is slow to kick in, hoping that maybe after his full real bowl movement things will go back to normal. To be honest, I really don't care about the backend as long as it's nothing serious. He's getting better every day and that's what I'm focusing on right now.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Those all sound like good signs to me. Praying the leaky butt thing is minor and the little guy continues to improve.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Can't help with the leaks, but I am sooooo glad he is feeling better. I bet the leaks get stoppered pretty soon. Keep us informed.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Give him some time to heal. 
As long as you've noticed him being happier and he's eating and drinking, that's a very good sign of improvement.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django is slowly improving. He had a bout of diarrhea twice last night but the good news is the leaky butt has stopped! Gave him a nice butt bath this morning. He still has tremors, took him to the vet this morning, she tested his blood sugar, still very low but ok. She told me what to keep an eye open for this weekend, it always seems everything goes south on a Saturday night! He's sleeping a lot, ate his breakfast. I think this will just be a longer recovery than I had anticipated but as long as he's going in the right direction, it's all good.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

littlebuddy said:


> Django is slowly improving. He had a bout of diarrhea twice last night but the good news is the leaky butt has stopped! Gave him a nice butt bath this morning. He still has tremors, took him to the vet this morning, she tested his blood sugar, still very low but ok. She told me what to keep an eye open for this weekend, it always seems everything goes south on a Saturday night! He's sleeping a lot, ate his breakfast. I think this will just be a longer recovery than I had anticipated but as long as he's going in the right direction, it's all good.


So glad to hear that Django is doing better; these things do take time - poor you, it's so distressing and you sound as if you are doing so well - don't forget to take care of you, too!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I just checked in and saw this thread. So good to hear Django is doing better.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django is coming along, slowly but surely. Still having an issue with tremors. not sure what's causing these to occur. He had another BM today, soft but still, his little system is kicking in. His appetite is good. Still feeding him a combination place of boiled chicken breast and EN Purina for Gastro issues. My go to menu when we are in these situations. Trying to toss a few pieces of kibble in there hoping he will eat those as well. Another trip to the vet Tuesday for bloodworm to make sure his numbers look good. 
Hoping by then the tremors will have stopped completely. Not likely but a girl can only hope!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is a tough little guy! We will keep our healing prayers coming your way.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Django is doing well! 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Late to the thread but happy to hear Django is on the mend. It breaks my heart when our babies get sick!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Healing wishes from us to your sweet boy.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So glad he is doing better. Will be keeping you and Django in my thoughts.


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh my goodness., I hope all is working out well. My heart goes out to you because you love your pet. Take it one hour/minute at a time and you will do fine. I am thinking of you!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Had a visit with the vet yesterday. Her words, “He’s a very sick puppy”. Still has serious inflammation in the gut and colin from infection. Can’t seem to get ahead of it. Not suffering but feels major discomfort and some pain, similar to what you would feel if you had a bad poop cramp or bad PMS cramps which is manifesting into the tremors. He pees, he shakes, he drinks water, he shakes, he poops, he shakes, etc. all connected to the belly. 

Her normal m.o. in this situation will not work for him, he’s a very sensitive flower and in his state, the suggested approach could knock him down even further. On new antibiotic along with 2 homeopathic herbal remedies that will help reduce the inflation on the inside and hopefully stop the non stop tremors. 

Well, I think the new meds are working. He ate this morning, has soft serve stool but the tremors are not as frequent. It's early afternoon and he's only had a few short bouts of tremors. This tells me things are healing slowly on the inside. If he's not better by tomorrow I need to call the vet, otherwise, back on Monday for a follow up. The good news is his blood work came back looking good, he's eating, drinking.... he will get there, might take him a little longer than I thought but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

littlebuddy, Thank you for taking the time to update. Have been wondering how Django was coming along. A long recovery is STILL a recovery. Hoping the best for you both.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that he is still not well. I feel so sorry for you and Django. It's so hard to have our furbabies sick. Still sending prayers your way. Hopefully the new meds will work.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thinking of you both and wishing Django better days ahead.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hate it when they are shaking from the pain!! It is awful knowing how they are hurting enough to make them shake, so glad it has lessened enough that you can tell an improvement, at least thus far.

I know it is a moment by moment, day by day thing when our pups have intestinal issues. I'm thinking of you both often, and watching for news. Thank you for keeping up with us and letting us know.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Poor little guy. Sending you lots of positive thoughts and hugs.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Poop puppy! I can't imagine what you're going through, praying for a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I meant poor puppy!!! That's what I get for using my phone without my glasses on again!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Django. That has happened to Kodi once or twice with Clostridium overgrowth, which also causes a lot of gas and discomfort. We are sending healing thoughts his way!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor little guy...😞 It's so difficult because they can't tell us what is wrong. Good to hear Django is starting to feel a little better. :hug:


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I just checked in too, and so sorry for this situation; but glad that things are turning around. Keep the faith!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Hang in there, little buddy.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Although a slow recovery it sounds like he is going in a positive direction. Every little improvement helps. Django is in my prayers.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Thanks everyone, we are coming along just fine. Things improve on a daily basis. Hard to believe when we see him today that he was on deaths door two weeks ago. The bigger issue now is that he's so scared to be left alone. Major separation anxiety. I try not to leave him unless absolutely necessary but the truth is, we have to as difficult as it may be. I am hoping as he begins to feel better the uneasyness he currently feels will subside. I have a call into his behaviorist to discuss other meds for his SA. I'm also going to talk to his regular vet about a more homiopathic approach to his SA. He's been doing so well on the herbs she gave him I'm hoping there might be something out there for his anxiety. Off to the vet again Monday for a check up. Every day is a good day especially when Django is a part of it.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm so glad he is continuing to improve. How old is Django? The avatar picture looks like he's a puppy. I hope he can get beyond the SA. Sounds like you are doing everything possible.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

ahhh Django is a trooper- glad he is doing better. 
After what he has been through I can understand the SA... good luck. Hope he is fully back to his old self soon.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Django will be 13 in January. He looks and acts like a puppy.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

We are coming along just fine. Had a recheck with the vet Monday and she was shocked at how great he looked and was doing. Here's a picture of him resting comfortably on his fav. pillow.


----------



## Paddington (Feb 15, 2016)

He does look like a puppy - so sweet.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I just love him! Glad he is feeling better.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

My heart was just breaking for you and Django. I am relieved he is doing better. He looks really good in his "resting" photo....like a young pup! My thoughts and prayers are with you and your little fuzz ball. Nancy


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

What a cutie! So glad he's feeling better!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So glad he's better! And yes he certainly doesn't look like he's 13. Looks like a puppy to me.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Django looks just darling! Good to hear he is feeling better!


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

SO happy Django is on the mend!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

So glad Django is doing better! :smile2:


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I was hoping you would post a photo of him! He is ADORABLE!!! What a sweet face. Great news he is feeling better too!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, I just love Django!!! I am SO glad he's doing so much better!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Yeah, so glad Django is doing well. What a little cutie pie.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, we've had a little hiccup in the road. He was doing great until Saturday. He isn't eating as well, his stool is very soft, he's got tremors. Grrrr. Took him to the vet Monday. His eyes were not as bright. Changed his protocol with medication. Going today for his injection. Vet thinks it might now be the food that's causing inflammation in the belly. Go figure. Will get to the bottom of this. Being addisonian doesn't help the healing process. He's catching up on some extra zzz's this morning.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Feel better soon, Django!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my. I hate to hear of a setback. More prayers for Django coming your way. Hope you feel well soon, litte guy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sad to read of the setback. Sweet Django, you are having such a rough road, still.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor baby! Feel better, little man!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well update. We are now on a diet of ground turkey and rice for about 3 weeks. Need to help the gut heal. On new antibiotic along with a med that helps with the cramping in the belly which hopefully will help with the tremors after he eats. Hopefully things will progress in the right direction. Heading back home to see family for a couple of days during Thanksgiving. Praying he's on a good routine and in better place by that time. One day at a time.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Hope little Django is feeling better soon!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope this helps quickly.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Ditto what everyone else has said. Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Quick update on Mr. D. I think we may have turned the corner. Took him back to the vet last weekend and again this week. He still had diarrhea, no brightness to his eyes, and wasn't eating much. Vet told me that we've exhausted all options from the outside and the next step would be to scope his GI track, only way to get to the bottom of what was going on. He should have been on the road to recovery by now. We have one of the top GI doctor who is just so happens to be at the clinic/ER where we took him last month. They also have a cardiologist! Crazy! Another thought that came to her was a GI parasite. I guess Ohio is the capital of a specific GI parasite. The regiment was 3 days of medicine. If he doesn't have a parasite, the meds go right through his system. We also changed his diet to a high fiber vet prescribed kibble. 

Within 24 hours of finishing the meds and starting him on his new kibble, he had a perfect BM. I couldn't believe it. We will never know if it was the food that helped him turn the corner or did he have a parasite and it's no longer in his GI. I thought it was impossible for my dog to get a parasite, he's super clean, only goes in his dog run which is quite large but I guess other animals could be cruising there during late night hours. I only walk him in a specific neighborhood or the park, he never is allowed to greet other dogs (mainly because i don't know if they are sick, etc. and I don't want him to catch anything) he has his friends who he plays with on a regular basis who are healthy dogs and our friends. I can't believe food could have this profound of an affect on his system either. 

I guess we will never know and quite honestly, I don't care. He's eating, (only issue now is he 's becoming a pooping machine due to all the fiber but this is a small problem to have) he's going for walks with good energy. Feeling MUCH better about leaving him behind with the puppy nanny while we go home for the holidays. She stays at the house and rarely goes anywhere. She has taken him in the past to her families for Thanksgiving however this year she's getting strict instructions to leave him home. 

Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts and kind words. It can be so overwhelming when your fur baby is not doing well and we've had our share of rollercoaster rides with Django. We thought this might be the last one but he seems to want to rally once again. This past month has really changed him. He walks around the house like an old man, sauntering here and there. He sleeps way more than he use to and I think he's a little more forgetful as well. He seems to stare into space for short periods of time. Regardless, he's plugging away and still healing. Maybe these issues will go away but it's ok if they don't. Our goal is to keep him as happy and healthy as possible while he's here with us.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good news indeed. Very glad to hear he's doing better!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Yippeeeee! :clap2: I am so tickled to hear this! I've never heard of a GI parasite. Do you know what it is called? Prayers will continue until the next update. Please keep us posted how he does. I'm just so, so happy for you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I am SO glad to hear he has improved so much!!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Great news!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Fantastic news, I hope this is it. Good on ya for being so persistent and finding such good vet care.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So happy to hear such good news! Fingers and toes crossed it's smooth sailing from now on!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good to hear Django is feeling better!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Grrr. spoke to soon. Full blown tremors all weekend, We think the new kibble is the culprit. Every thing was going well until then. Back to rice and ground turkey just in time for Thanksgiving! LOL. No tremors today. Ate turkey like a champ. Great morning.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

littlebuddy said:


> Grrr. spoke to soon. Full blown tremors all weekend, We think the new kibble is the culprit. Every thing was going well until then. Back to rice and ground turkey just in time for Thanksgiving! LOL. No tremors today. Ate turkey like a champ. Great morning.


Dang! Didn't want to read that! I'm glad, however, that you seemed to have narrowed down the culprit and that things are back on a good track.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Good you were able to determine the kibble was the problem. Django is ready for Thanksgiving! 😊


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Hopefully he heals fast so that everyday doesn't have to be turkey day!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Django and you really go through the ringer. Hope this is a part of the answer that will help him more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy! We are still crossing every finger and toe for him!!!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, final update on Mr. D. He gave the puppy nanny a run for her money last week. Alternating between kibble and ground turkey. She was a trooper, calling, texting, making sure he ate every day. Glad to be home. Took Django to the GI vet today and prior to going to our appointment we decided against the scoping procedure. The vet told us if we scope him and he has cancer, well, not much that we can do. If he has a inflammation/disease in the GI, treatment is steroids. So, he was on board with not doing the procedure.

He thinks Django's inability to get ahead of this situation is the Addisons. He's just gotten behind the eight ball and can't get a head of it on his own. Tremors are also common with addisonian dogs. We are sticking to the turkey diet for another week. The fact he gets tremors after he eats kibble, there must be something in the old and new kibble that he is unable to tolerate (same label). We are increasing his prednisone dose and vet did blood work to test for vitamin B defeciencies. He's off all meds except the tylan and by the time the blood comes back end of week, we will have some answers on where to go from here. He's doing better. Eyes are bright, he's eating when he feels like it which is good enough for me right now, he's drinking lots of water, stool is ok. He's way better than he was weeks ago. I looked at his ER discharge paperwork, he went in October 17th. Seems like yesterday. Anyways, i'm feeling very hopeful and know that it's not his time just yet. I hope everyone had a wonderful Thanksgiving. Along with many other things, i'm thankful my furbaby is still in our lives.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Lots of healing thoughts still coming Django's way!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the update on Django.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been thinking about Django so am really glad to read your update. I'm keeping him in my prayers.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Glad to hear he's truckin along. I had a dog once who couldn't tolerate kelp. It eliminates over 50% of pre-made products. You remain in my prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Got a call from the vet last night. Blood work looks great. He wants me to keep him on the boiled chicken and EN diet for another week just to make sure things are in a good place. He said we need to take things nice and slow. Then, new diet for Django! I'm sure he's counting down the days. He's doing great. Eating well, pooping good, good energy when the weather is warm enough for a walk. He's definitely almost back to his old self. Been a rough 2 month but he's rallied and in a great place today.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Such great news! So happy for all of you!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

So glad to hear that Django is rebounding so nicely.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

What great news! Thank you for taking the time to update.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Wonderful news!:smile2:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

That is just wonderful! Maybe our prayers were heard. What a great Christmas present!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

^ Ditto.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wonderful news Django is doing so well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Super news!


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

Keep up the good work Django. We are sending you cuddles and kisses.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

So happy Django is feeling so much better!!!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I came in very late to this discussion, and I am so glad to learn that Django is doing so well now. Keep up the good work!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Well, the saga continues LOL. I was in day 12 of transitioning him from his boiled chicken purina EN puree to a venison kibble and everything went south. Full blown body tremors all day long. Stopped the kibble and the tremors have stopped. Back to boiled chicken and boiled puree, not an issue for me, been a little challenging when I have had to travel. Need to "pre-package" his food for several days for the dog sitter but small price to pay if it keeps him stable. Heading back to the vet next week to assess and hopefully find a new food for him. He's doing great otherwise. This entire episode has taken a lot out of him. I noticed his face a few days ago and his coat went from being black to grey and he's slowed down quite a bit, walks around the house like a little old man. Makes me sad but he's happy, relatively healthy, sleeps well, love belly rubs and above all, still want's to sit in your lap all day long!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Thank for the update. I've been wondering how everything was going. So sorry to hear of a relapse but sounds like you know what to do when it happens. I wonder if he's allergic to something in the kibble. It's so hard when our little ones don't feel well. Very stressful. I'm glad he's happy and feeling better.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Thank you for updating. I was thinking about him yesterday when there was a thread on missing forum members. He seems like such a sweet boy. Good to know he is happy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You are a good Mama, Django's mom. I hope he does well enough on the current chicken diet that it won't be a danger to him to keep him on it.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

littlebuddy said:


> Well, the saga continues LOL. I was in day 12 of transitioning him from his boiled chicken purina EN puree to a venison kibble and everything went south. Full blown body tremors all day long. Stopped the kibble and the tremors have stopped. Back to boiled chicken and boiled puree, not an issue for me, been a little challenging when I have had to travel. Need to "pre-package" his food for several days for the dog sitter but small price to pay if it keeps him stable. Heading back to the vet next week to assess and hopefully find a new food for him. He's doing great otherwise. This entire episode has taken a lot out of him. I noticed his face a few days ago and his coat went from being black to grey and he's slowed down quite a bit, walks around the house like a little old man. Makes me sad but he's happy, relatively healthy, sleeps well, love belly rubs and above all, still want's to sit in your lap all day long!


I have been feeding Tux Primal frozen raw. It comes in frozen dinner sized nuggets (one nugget equals one dinner for under a year of age) and 3-4 nuggets per day. They offer a variety of chicken, duck, beef, lamb, all with veggies and bone matter pulverized raw. It thaws in a matter of minutes, and can stay thawed in the refrig. for a day or two. VERY convenient. I thaw 4-6 at a time.

The REASON I suggest this diet is when you cook anything a dog eats, you eliminate a lot of quality and necessary nutrients. I had a Havanese prior to this one who continually had health issues, skin problems, bladder infections, lethargy, struvite crystals, etc. She ate veterinarian recommended kibble for most of her life. She passed away at 13 with kidney failure.

Primal is one of the best and highly recommended pet food companies who process pet food in human rated plants. (clean enough for human food processing). I strongly recommend you look into this company. Tux is thriving on this. He is full of energy, with NO foot-licking, itching, lethargy, or illness. He's been on this food since I brought him home at 9 weeks. He was 10 months old yesterday. There are no additives to this food. Pure unadulterated nutrients the way he would get them in the wild.

The photo of Tux attached was taken as I typed this email.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

goldanimals said:


> I have been feeding Tux Primal frozen raw. It comes in frozen dinner sized nuggets (one nugget equals one dinner for under a year of age) and 3-4 nuggets per day. They offer a variety of chicken, duck, beef, lamb, all with veggies and bone matter pulverized raw. It thaws in a matter of minutes, and can stay thawed in the refrig. for a day or two. VERY convenient. I thaw 4-6 at a time.
> 
> The REASON I suggest this diet is when you cook anything a dog eats, you eliminate a lot of quality and necessary nutrients. I had a Havanese prior to this one who continually had health issues, skin problems, bladder infections, lethargy, struvite crystals, etc. She ate veterinarian recommended kibble for most of her life. She passed away at 13 with kidney failure.
> 
> ...


Photo of Tux didn't come through. Trying again.


----------



## Tweety (Jan 3, 2017)

I am a new member here but I went through your entire threat and update. This is a great story of hope, persistence and patience. Hats Off to you for your dedication and love you are offering to Django


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

littlebuddy said:


> Well, the saga continues LOL. I was in day 12 of transitioning him from his boiled chicken purina EN puree to a venison kibble and everything went south. Full blown body tremors all day long. Stopped the kibble and the tremors have stopped. Back to boiled chicken and boiled puree, not an issue for me, been a little challenging when I have had to travel. Need to "pre-package" his food for several days for the dog sitter but small price to pay if it keeps him stable. Heading back to the vet next week to assess and hopefully find a new food for him. He's doing great otherwise. This entire episode has taken a lot out of him. I noticed his face a few days ago and his coat went from being black to grey and he's slowed down quite a bit, walks around the house like a little old man. Makes me sad but he's happy, relatively healthy, sleeps well, love belly rubs and above all, still want's to sit in your lap all day long!


Feel better, little Django! We all love you!!!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Aw Django, hang in there little one. Hope he continues to feel ok and your search for the right food proves fruitful.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Poor Django...good to hear he is feeling better now. He is a tough little guy. Hope you find a diet that works well for him.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

My gut tells me there's a common ingredient in the food that's causing these issues. The chicken he was eating, caused tremors, we put him on a high fiber to bulk up his stool, tremors, now the venison, tremors. All different sources of protein but the same brand of food. We are eliminating that brand all together and looking for a new food that's good for GI issues. The vet is looking into possible options, I'm sure it will be something that I can only purchase through the clinic, not an issue.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what ever it takes to make him feel better. Such a darling little soul .


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo had an incident of intense abdominal pain in late November 2015. Following that incident he had several times in the following 5 months as I tried different foods when he would get tremors, would hunch his back, pant, and move around due to abdominal pain. It all stopped when I started feeding him raw. First with Darwin's frozen then with Primal Freeze-dried raw. It's been 6/7 months 
since I made this food switch and Leo has not had any tremors or abdominal pain since. He does however eat 5 of the Primal freeze-dried bricks daily to maintain his weight of 11.5 lbs. I suspect that playing so hard with Rexy burns lots of calories and he gets minimal treats. The only treat he gets is Only Natural Pet freeze-dried raw nibs which are very small contain beef, beef tripe and a small amount of low glycemic veggies.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am glad he is doing better. It is so hard to find the perfect food. I have spent hours upon hours looking for the right food for Bella. She has the start of chronic kidney disease. I caught it early so she has no symptoms. I hope you find something that works soon. Give him a hug from my 3 amigos. xoxo


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I am glad he is doing better. It is so hard to find the perfect food. I have spent hours upon hours looking for the right food for Bella. She has the start of chronic kidney disease. I caught it early so she has no symptoms. I hope you find something that works soon. Give him a hug from my 3 amigos. xoxo


knew I;d see you back on here before you ever saw me on facebook. Welcome back Linda. Hugs to the three amigos.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Dave! I have had such trouble logging on! I couldn't remember my password and even now I had trouble. I actually tried the day we spoke but had not luck. I am glad I was persistent


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave! I have had such trouble logging on! I couldn't remember my password and even now I had trouble. I actually tried the day we spoke but had not luck. I am glad I was persistent


Hi, Linda! So good to "see" you!

Many/most/all? of us have been having trouble with passwords and getting on the Forum in the last few months. Glad you kept with it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Sheri!! I am more on the FB forum but that gets a little crazy!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

lfung5 said:


> Thanks Dave! I have had such trouble logging on! I couldn't remember my password and even now I had trouble. I actually tried the day we spoke but had not luck. I am glad I was persistent


Good to see you! I've also been wondering about you. You were such a big help when I was trying to pick the correct size of Hurtta coat for Willow. I was going to add you to the list of missing forum members when I saw your post here.


----------

